# Your fav. dough ball recipe



## luv2fishnhunt83 (Apr 26, 2006)

what is your fav. dough ball recipe. mine is 

2 cups wheates
2 onze of anise 
2 cup of water
2 cup flour


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

luv2fishnhunt83 said:


> what is your fav. dough ball recipe. mine is
> 
> 2 cups wheates
> 2 onze of anise
> ...


What is anise??? You use these doughballs for carp right??? What about the catfish?


----------



## luv2fishnhunt83 (Apr 26, 2006)

anise could be bought in seeds or liqued , i prefer liqued. i catch catfish on it all the time. no carp


----------



## Joemamma_222 (Aug 24, 2004)

RyeKrisps and Water -for carp

But when I was a Kid we'd make Cat bait with Cotton balls (helped bait stay on) PeanutButter and Anise. It worked tooo !!
Joe


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Anise is the flavor and fragrance ingredient in black licorice. 2 ounces seems like way too much.


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

where do i find anise???Any Acme or Giant Eagle?? Cooking goods isle???


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Its in the baking area of your grocery store, along with vanilla extract, etc.

Jake


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Bread without the crust , add some vanilla and celery seed and make into a ball. My grandpa taught me this recipe and it is great for carp. Even catches some nice channel cats too.


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

I do the corn flakes an strawberry jello mix. I was reading the other day about butting it in your livers


----------

